# Where to fly fish in Pensacola!?



## Local Tails (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello all. I'm in town for thanksgiving and brought my gear hoping to get a lot of shots at some fish! Recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

beach..... maybe sight fishing


----------



## Local Tails (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Ironman. Any particular beach or area? Thanks again!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

bull reds, 10wt, in a boat, in the bay, under the diving pelicans.........when its not blowing.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Any water..... They live there.


----------

